# МРТ грудного отдела позвоночника



## Ирв (11 Авг 2015)

Добрый день. Сыну 17 лет. Вялая спина с детства. Сделали МРТ. У меня осталось много вопросов. В описании - угол кифоза больше физиологического. Узлы Шморля + центральная грыжа. В заключении - только о том,что выявлена грыжа МД. Хочется узнать - какой угол, какая стадия кифоза. Болезнь Шейермана-Мау?

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/E7Sy/SBshr2GXC

Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (11 Авг 2015)

*Ирв*, Ира, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, разархивируйте снимки и разместите их непосредственно на форуме - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (11 Авг 2015)

Ирв написал(а):


> Хочется узнать - какой угол, какая стадия кифоза. Болезнь Шейермана-Мау?


Это узнается по рентгену или КТ. МРТ для других целей.


----------

